# Savage ML10-II Loads



## Ryderkur (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a question that I'm hoping some of you can help me with. As in the title, I have a Savage ML10-II. I am not getting the consistency that I hope for and was expecting with this gun. I was reading that this gun likes to be patched between shots for best accuracy? Basically, for all of you with this gun, what is your guys' loads, methods of cleaning, what do you use to clean/patch it with, and other general advice with this gun. Thank you for your time.

Happy Hunting and Short, Heavy Blood Trails,

Kurt


----------



## wk4036 (Dec 25, 2004)

http://dougsmessageboards.proboards.com


----------



## Alan454 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello Kurt,

I have shot a ton of different loads out of mine. The best load I have found for my gun is the following:

44 grains of Accurate Arms 5744
MMP sub base
250 grain Barnes TMZ with yellow sabot 
Triple 7 primer

1" groups at 100 yards with a lead sled.


----------



## Ryderkur (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen for your help. 

So it is to my understanding that during regular gun season (Nov. 15-Nov.30) that in the Shotgun zone you can only use blackpowder or its substitute, but in the Rifle zone during this time, you can use smokeless powder. But then statewide, during Muzzleloading season, you can't use smokeless powder in any of the state. This is what I have gathered from research on this site, the link provided, and others. I'm assuming this is correct? Any other takes or updates to this? 

So I guess I'm looking for now a combination that uses blackpowder or substitutes. Alan, in your shooting, did you determine what shot most consistently using blackpowder or a substitute? 

Thank you all for your time and help!!!

Kurt


----------



## Ryderkur (Nov 11, 2010)

Did some trial and error shooting yesterday. I wanted to post the results, in case anybody else had a similar question. I finally have gotten the results I was looking for. I had a one inch group at 100.5 paces and it shot about 1 1/2 inches high at 50 paces. I found that (2) 50 grain Triple Seven Pellets, with a 300 grain Hornady SST sabot, with the barrel being patched twice between shots, delivered my desired results.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

You are correct on the rules/powder usage.


----------



## Alan454 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ryderkur said:


> Thank you gentlemen for your help.
> 
> So it is to my understanding that during regular gun season (Nov. 15-Nov.30) that in the Shotgun zone you can only use blackpowder or its substitute, but in the Rifle zone during this time, you can use smokeless powder. But then statewide, during Muzzleloading season, you can't use smokeless powder in any of the state. This is what I have gathered from research on this site, the link provided, and others. I'm assuming this is correct? Any other takes or updates to this?
> 
> ...



110 grains of Blackhorn 209 will yield almost identical results as the 44 grains of 5744. I am aware what the rules say in the regulations, however I have an email from the DNR stating that the use of smokeless was a legal alternative for use in a "muzzle loaded" gun during muzzle loading season. While I still am skeptical of the legality, even with that email, I will continue to use it exclusively. 8 cents a shot for powder is WAY cheaper than the roughly 75 cents a shot BH 209 will cost you.


----------



## Roscoe Lee (Dec 2, 2010)

I recently aquired a savage ml10II in the camo stock and stainless barrel version. I mounted a siver leupold ultimate slam 3-9x40 with the leupold silver mounts. This gun is awesome. I use 110 grains of blackhorn 209 with the CCI magnum primers. the bullet and sabbot i use are mmp sabbots black hph 12 50x45 and .452 hornady 250 grain hp/xtp. I got the gun boresighted at shupbach's in Jackson. My first shot was about a foot high and 1.5 inches to the right. I made an adjustment and my second shot was about 1.5 inches high. One more adjustment and I was dead nuts at 100 yards. I took the gun in and cleaned and reloaded it. Monday I took the gun out on it's first hunt I shot a very respectable 10 point from 120 yards and shot right through both shoulders on an off hand shot. The deer ran maybe 50 yards. I can't imagine a better gun than this. This load works very well and I am positive I could shoot a 1 inch group from 100 yards if I felt like it. I have only fired this gun four times period but the proof is in the puddin. The blackhorn 209 is probably the best powder that is legal to shoot in michigan. It is quite a bit dirtier than they make it sound though, and you should clean your gun after using it. The most shots I've fired with no cleaning is three and the third one was considerably harder to load. The gun doesn't kick at all almost like shooting a 22. Any how this is a very good load and I love my savage . Hopefully this is usefull information.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

I think that one thing that is a useful tid-bit of info, is to ensure that your barrel cools between shots BEFORE putting a new load in the barrel (unless you are hunting and need to). The reason is that the heat will mess with the sabot's and make them tacky, rather than hard plastic. 

This is especially true with the smokeless powders.

good luck, Sad to see savage discontinue this weapon.


----------



## Ryderkur (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks again gentlemen, you have all been a great help!!! Roscoe, it sounds like we have almost the exact same set-up, except mine is a that green wood laminate and a Leupold VariX-III. My dad got me the set up as my Christmas gift and I believe he also bought it at Shupback's. I also got my bow there. An awesome store, with great customer service!!! I will have to try your load combo, it sounds great. Huntin', that is a great suggestion too, and it makes a lot of sense. Thanks again all!!!

Happy Hunting, and Short, Heavy Blood Trails,

Kurt


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

you get stuck in the future, that link to dougs board ( the ol Green board) is a wealth of info, you can call me "bubba" over there


----------

